# NEW Virginia State record Blue Catfish...



## Hawkeye (May 21, 2004)

The record for Blue Catfish fell back in April, but it fell again last night according to a reputable source... The previous "new" record of 75+ pounds was SHATTERED by a 92+ pound Blue caught at Kerr Lake on the Virginia/North Carolina border. Virginia law requires that the angler launch and land on Virginia soil in order to be eligable to register a new record... once again, the new record fish died while waiting for someone from the Department of Game and Inland Fisheries to weigh it... sad but true... Details as I get them.....


----------



## NightTrain (May 21, 2004)

*100lber.?...*

Reliable sources say they saw and touched the fish today...bottomed out 100 lb. scales ,but,official ones registered it @ 93.28 lbs.(a freekin' monster of a fish for this part of the world)!!A man and wife team(William&Nana was all I could get so far)caught the big girl and after a 20min. fight,she came"belly-up"to the surface.Efforts were made to CPR,but to no avail.The monster's belly was empty and she had obviously just come off the spawn,according to sources.William said that pictures would follow,but,right now,a nap was in order!!


----------



## Hawkeye (May 21, 2004)

I didn't want to place too much stock in the story until it is "official"..... if it is true, that would be a monster blue for our area... I think the previous huge fish came out of Santee Cooper (109 pounds if I recall correctly) and it has been years and years since a fish of that caliber has been boated anywhere within 300 miles of here. I'm a lot more fired up to fish with you Bro' now that there's a chance to catch something THAT huge in your neck of the woods... not that I was taking the opportunity to fish with THE NIGHTTRAIN lightly mind you 

Tom


----------



## Channelcat (May 22, 2004)

*Saw it on the noon news*

today in Houston. Didn't catch where it was caught at, but now I guess I know. It was a big fish. I was thinking it was such a shame for it not to be released. But it was a legal catch.


----------



## Hawkeye (May 21, 2004)

The story was that the fish was post-spawn and apparently very weak... I'm going to try to load a few pictures of the fish....


----------



## NightTrain (May 21, 2004)

*They tried valiently to revive it...*

...and she was runnin' on m-t(fresh off the spawn). That fish was an oldy...but,a goody!


----------



## Hawkeye (May 21, 2004)

If someone had asked me to guess the weight, I would have guessed 68-70 pounds... shows you what I know.


----------



## NightTrain (May 21, 2004)

Hawkeye said:


> If someone had asked me to guess the weight, I would have guessed 68-70 pounds... shows you what I know.


Yeah,Tom,she's a "skinny"93 lbs.! She'd have topped 100 lbs. *EASY*...on a full stomach or before spawning out.


----------



## NightTrain (May 21, 2004)

*Hey Tom...*

Did ya decide about next week?Nevermind...just checked E-mail...That's cool.My dad is having some heart surgery Thursday(day after tomorrow)and that should all be straight in 2 weeks...Thursday night(7/15)it is...call me this weekend.


----------



## Hawkeye (May 21, 2004)

NightTrain said:


> Did ya decide about next week?


I sent you another email. It seems that I'm stupid... they shifted my schedule... that's nice talk for they took two day offs away from me every month without paying me anymore... and I miscalculated my Friday off... it isn't until the following week... but I'm still game for that Thursday if you are... I think it's the 15th? I'm sorry I goofed up on the date...


----------



## NightTrain (May 21, 2004)

*No Worries,mate...*

They'll just be fatter then...


----------



## Channelcat (May 22, 2004)

*That's not the fish*

I saw on TV today. So there must have been another big fish caught today.


----------



## NightTrain (May 21, 2004)

*Yeah,I was wonderin'....*

...why that would make the noon news in Texas.


----------



## Channelcat (May 22, 2004)

*I guess it was*

one of little time fillers. I just happened to look up and see a couple of asian looking kids holding a big blue up. But like I said I didn't hear where or anything else about it. It really wouldn't make the news for a Texas record seeing how Texas holds the worlds record at 120 pounds.


----------



## brewjr (May 21, 2004)

I sure would have liked to catch that fish!


----------



## NightTrain (May 21, 2004)

*O'fishel Wait...*

92.28...the guy's wife used to work with me at another hospital.Excellent post by the record holder at the Kerr Lake site,for those interested.


----------

